# How good is retroarch ds compared to drastic on Android



## tiamat999 (Aug 21, 2019)

While drastic is amazing it's very scummy to charge $ for it still so can retroarch compete and not have the scum attached


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 22, 2019)

You are mistaken: scumm is a different emulator. 


But on a more serious note: what's wrong with drastic? Just about all sources seem to agree that it is - indeed - an amazing emulator. Sure, it's closed source and not the cheapest emulator on the market, bu at least it goes to the actual authors rather than someone whose only contribution on the emulation field is changing the GUI (or even just the 'author' field of the emulator  ).


----------



## delta7890 (Aug 22, 2019)

I think Drastic is well worth the money.  Games run incredibly great on it.  There's a small bug with Kirby Super Star Ultra that I wish would get fixed though.  In-game cinematics play at 2x speed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 22, 2019)

Suck it up and buy DraStic, pirate it, or wait for when it goes open source and build it yourself. It's not "scummy" for a developer to charge money for something they put a lot of time and effort into, especially something as well developed as this.

DraStic is, quite frankly, the best Android emulator on pretty much any platform, period. You won't find anything better.


----------



## tiamat999 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ok hypocrite me time I did already buy it but can it be put on a fire tablets.?


----------



## DanTheManMS (Aug 23, 2019)

Quite honestly, DraStic is the one emulator you should purchase and feel good about buying it. The developer Exophase contributes to this GBATemp forum regularly, and it's worth the purchase price.


----------

